# Bands like Gojira



## Joeseye (Jul 23, 2009)

I was wondering if there are any bands that are actually like Gojira. I've exhausted their music, aswell as fairly similar bands like Meshuggah, Textures etc etc. I just need a good groove/thrash/death/progressive metal band. Not necessarily extreme or uber-technical or mega-fast. Just awesome music - Those who have listened to Gojira will know what I'm talking about.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 23, 2009)

one word: Hacride

I personally think they're the best metal band to ever come out of France.


----------



## zilong (Jul 23, 2009)

Hacride reminds me of all those. I just got into them recently. Amoeba and Lazarus are both pretty good, if oyu ask me.

edit: rofl at 2nd post


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2009)

Fellsilent gets some good grooves going. They don't sound as "big" as Gojira though.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 23, 2009)

A few songs that I have heard by Neurosis sounded a lot like Gojira.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 23, 2009)

zilong said:


> Hacride reminds me of all those. I just got into them recently. Amoeba and Lazarus are both pretty good, if oyu ask me.
> 
> edit: rofl at 2nd post



Hahaha nice!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2009)

Bands that sound like Gojira:

Gojira

*list ends*


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 23, 2009)

Brendan G said:


> A few songs that I have heard by Neurosis sounded a lot like Gojira.



Neurosis? I'd never really put the two bands in the same ballpark Neurosis is way more ambient, sludgy and experimental.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 23, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Neurosis? I'd never really put the two bands in the same ballpark Neurosis is way more ambient, sludgy and experimental.


I've only heard a few of their songs (ones that were on their myspace) a year or two ago, and those songs kind of reminded of Gojira's slower songs.


----------



## Joeseye (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah, I've only listened to one Hacride song - Perturbed. I was thinking of checking them out, any others?


----------



## Arminius (Jul 23, 2009)

i can hear some similarities between gojira and seven string morbid angel, in terms of groovyness





and the tapping stuff is pretty similar



/fanboi


----------



## Joeseye (Jul 23, 2009)

That Morbid Angel was pretty similar - Similar to older Gojira.



I'm after more like this though - Precision riffs with some suprise grooves.


----------



## Arminius (Jul 23, 2009)

that's my favorite gojira song 

you might also want to try ackercocke, but leviathan is pretty much theis only song anything like gojira

oh and NSFW


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 23, 2009)

This is another one of those threads where nothing will be what you're hoping for, but if you dig the Godzilla that much you might like these-
Coprofago on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
TesseracT - in the studio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Neurothing (NOW BOOKING) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Survival101 (Jul 24, 2009)

In some aspects their countrymen Eryn Non Dae. 
The very huge, atmospheric vibe. I'm not a huge fan of their vocals, but they have some similar elements.


----------



## Andii (Jul 24, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> that's my favorite gojira song
> 
> you might also want to try ackercocke, but leviathan is pretty much theis only song anything like gojira
> 
> oh and NSFW





 OMG Stripper and goblet drinking. Nothing else sounds like gojira but saying these guys do is BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 24, 2009)

+1 to Hacride, Morbid Angel, Neurosis and Akercocke, all fantastic bands.

I'd also check out Demians, bit more mellow than Gojira but fantastic nonetheless
DEMIANS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

OH and how could I forget, check out these guys too; http://www.myspace.com/klone


----------



## Joeseye (Jul 24, 2009)

keeper006 said:


> This is another one of those threads where nothing will be what you're hoping for, but if you dig the Godzilla that much you might like these-
> Coprofago on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> TesseracT - in the studio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> Neurothing (NOW BOOKING) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



yeah, I didn't really expect to find something indentical to Gojira, i've been looking for months. I was just wondering if there was some unheard of band out there that had a similar sound.


----------



## Arminius (Jul 24, 2009)

Andii said:


> OMG Stripper and goblet drinking. Nothing else sounds like gojira but saying these guys do is BLASPHEMY.




I think blasphemy was exactly the point 

And if you think the whole stripper thing was interesting check out their video for Axiom. (there is no way i would post a link )


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 24, 2009)

Zoroaster on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

give em a shot


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jul 25, 2009)

see if you like trepalium

Trepalium on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

they are french too and have a good sound.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 25, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> see if you like trepalium
> 
> Trepalium on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> they are french too and have a good sound.




they sound awesome, thanks for the link


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 25, 2009)

keeper006 said:


> This is another one of those threads where nothing will be what you're hoping for, but if you dig the Godzilla that much you might like these-
> Coprofago on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> TesseracT - in the studio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> Neurothing (NOW BOOKING) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads




Coprofago is incredible. They don't remind me of Gojira in any wait at all , but they're an excellent band.

You've probably listened to them, but I think Gojira has many similarities with Strapping Young Lad. They have the epic, proggy tremolo picking riffs, have awesome grooves and amazing vocals. Check out the album "Alien".


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 25, 2009)

Eptaceros said:


> Coprofago is incredible. They don't remind me of Gojira in any wait at all , but they're an excellent band.
> 
> You've probably listened to them, but I think Gojira has many similarities with Strapping Young Lad. They have the epic, proggy tremolo picking riffs, have awesome grooves and amazing vocals. Check out the album "Alien".


If you will take the time to read my comment, I stated this is one of those threads where he won't find exactly what he's looking for, as nobody else sounds like Gojira. I said but if he likes them, he might also like these bands, not that these bands sound like Gojira. But you see no relation to Coprofago, yet you think Gojira sounds like Strapping Young Lad? (I won't be so indignant as to give the eyeroll symbol to someone I don't know.)


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jul 25, 2009)

drmosh said:


> they sound awesome, thanks for the link



you're welcome. The first music I listen of them:



I think the it has a enormous groove, and love that riff at 0:40.


----------



## zilong (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn, Trepalium is pretty awesome.


----------



## Joeseye (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I've listened to quite a bit of SYL, good band, and i'll check out all these bands 

Trepalium is the winner so far, loving what I've heard.


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 27, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> you're welcome. The first music I listen of them:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the it has a enormous groove, and love that riff at 0:40.




If you enjoy the sax work on that track, you should definitley check out Klone, the sax player and the evil clown guy are both in Klone, not as heavy I admit but a great band nonetheless! 

EDIT: Here's a pretty good live vid of them

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x82n5d_klone-introspection-livemp4_music


----------



## FromTheSky (Sep 7, 2011)

*mod edit: check the date of the last post before replying to a thread... this is over 2 years old*


----------

